# Cant change level of detail?



## DanielF50 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Im trying to change level of detail to -10.0 and it keeps going back to +0.0, Im running ATi Tool 0.26 and have also tryed this on 0.27 Beta 3.

Running a Sapphire X850 XT PE

Oh, and I also have a problem with the fan going mad (about 40%) in WoW... But this happens without ATi Tool installed.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## GH Z (Dec 9, 2007)

Windows 2000?  You need XP for it to work via ATI Tool.


----------



## DanielF50 (Dec 9, 2007)

Ive got XP SP2...

Daniel


----------

